# Help Please



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

There is no reason to "have" to breed your mare. It's your mare, you do what you like with her.

I don't think the name is stupid at all.

People should just mind their own business and let you enjoy Tater.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^I agree with this. There are probably more reasons not to breed her, than /to/ breed her... I'd just continue to enjoy her as is


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats what i was thinkin, but the intensity they got on this is borderline insane to me. I understand good lineage etc, and i was blessed with what i have spent so far. But i just dont see whatever it is that has them so up in arms over it. I mean if my kid wanted a baby horse, sure id do that, but i guess you would have to see yhe discussions, its to the point i avoid answering the phone when a few ppl call to avoid the argument. Everything from "let me manage her breeding" she needs showing etc to increase her babies value. Now my daughter is to the point that maybe we should sell tater and get a "normal" horse as she put it. They have her convinced its whats best for the horse. I kinda want to understand their argument before i start a brawl over this, with some being family and their including my teenager in it now, its gonna be a war. Heck maybe their right i own tater tot but alot of them have been involved in raising her. For the last year while ive been out of state they have been going to the boarding facility and spending time with her n brushing her etc for me, im hoping to be back home by spring and settle this permanently, till then i just dont get it lol. They all seem convinced she will give birth to the next secretariat or something, i just dont see how they can see much more than u get what u get and its an expensive gamble. Do any of u see their perspective?? I dont gotta be right, i just wish i seen this mysterious thing that caused this situation. I mean my sisters and the trainer r offering to buy tater from me, so they gotta see something i dont. Or maybe they are hallucinating lmfao. Thanks for reading my long posts and responding, i really do appreciate it.
Also does anyone know of a place that teaches/trains horses for disabled??


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ranger5598 said:


> Thats what i was thinkin, but the intensity they got on this is borderline insane to me. I understand good lineage etc, and i was blessed with what i have spent so far. But i just dont see whatever it is that has them so up in arms over it. I mean if my kid wanted a baby horse, sure id do that, but i guess you would have to see yhe discussions, its to the point i avoid answering the phone when a few ppl call to avoid the argument. Everything from "let me manage her breeding" she needs showing etc to increase her babies value. Now my daughter is to the point that maybe we should sell tater and get a "normal" horse as she put it. They have her convinced its whats best for the horse. I kinda want to understand their argument before i start a brawl over this, with some being family and their including my teenager in it now, its gonna be a war. Heck maybe their right i own tater tot but alot of them have been involved in raising her. For the last year while ive been out of state they have been going to the boarding facility and spending time with her n brushing her etc for me, im hoping to be back home by spring and settle this permanently, till then i just dont get it lol. They all seem convinced she will give birth to the next secretariat or something, i just dont see how they can see much more than u get what u get and its an expensive gamble. Do any of u see their perspective?? I dont gotta be right, i just wish i seen this mysterious thing that caused this situation. I mean my sisters and the trainer r offering to buy tater from me, so they gotta see something i dont. Or maybe they are hallucinating lmfao. Thanks for reading my long posts and responding, i really do appreciate it.
> Also does anyone know of a place that teaches/trains horses for disabled??


I breed horses and raise the babies and show them because it's what I like to do. If she was mine, I might breed her, depending on what she looks like, and I might not. I have horses that I do not breed. 

A) She's yours and your daughter's horse. Anybody else is welcome to shut up. 

B) Breeding is risky business, to the owner, the mare and the foal. You could conceivably lose both. 

C) Breeding is EXPENSIVE business. The stud fee is just the tip of the iceberg. I figure it costs me roughly $7500/foal to put one on the ground if I use an outside stallion. Probably still $3500 if I use my own. 

D) Breeding is a crap shoot. You can take the best mare to the best stallion and get a club footed, roach backed, parrot mouthed mess anyhow. It happens. 

E) Showing is not something I would encourage unless you or your daughter want to get involved in it. It's darned expensive and any time you put a horse in a trailer and take them to a strange place, you're running several risks. 

I do not believe that a horse has "potential" that's wasted. If you are getting enjoyment out of having the horse and your daughter loves the horse and enjoys her, that's her potential and she's living up to it nicely. If things have degenerated to the point where you're no longer enjoying having her, then sell her, but make the person who buys her pay for the privilege of having ruined your experience. In other words, tell your family members and other mouthy individuals to put up or shut up and start walkin'.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd love to see pictures of Tater Tot, with a name like that, she's got to be a cutie. ;-)

1. Her pedigree is nothing spectacular to me honestly, so I see no reason for that being an argument in her being bred (unless I'm missing something in her close lineage, LOL)

2. Is she a 'fancy' color or does she have some kind of 'special' markings? Sometimes color can blind people to other faults. Color is never a reason to breed.

3. Just because she has a uterus doesn't mean she needs a baby (I love snarky Rider.) If I had the money and knew she wasn't going to contribute to the gene pool significantly, I'd spay her or have her 'tubes tied'.

4. No she's not likely to produce the next Secretariat, and the risk is often too great to justify the breeding.

Tell these people where to get off and don't look back, your horse, your choice, people need to learn boundaries and when to back off.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I forgot to add, this site is for PATH, it's organization that works with disabled risers. PATH International


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My guess is that if she is a really nice filly and has Leo and Dash for Cash very close for being so young, they think the top priority would be to show and breed. Both are expensive and have risks. Either pregnancy complications or a car accident while traveling to and from shows. She has a job and something to do even if it is a pleasure riding family horse, that isn't rotting away and not living up to potential. 

Others cannot tell you how to spend your money on a perfectly healthy and trained pleasure riding horse. Maybe if they confront you again, tell these people that you would consider doing breeding leases or leasing her for shows. The leasee would sign a contract that has all the details regarding the lease, including that they pay insurance for $xxxxx in the event that something happens to the mare, monthly lease charges for use of her and all costs for board, farrier, vet, stud fees/show fees and anything else you can think of while in your control of where she is boarded and how she is treated. This should shut them up without argument because there are many horses that people will pay to lease for showing or breeding, if they think she has such great value then they can pay you to prove it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

love the name Tater~! reminds me of "Tater Salad".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I forgot to say, I love "Dash FUR Tater Tots", Love it!


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

I love the name as well, a lady at the APHA helped me thru all the paperwork, and between the bad fax and my accent we wound up with that name lol, when she offered to change it for free we decided nope its a keeper much to others dismay ****. Tater is chestnut and white paint, shes 14.8h and several rodeo folks keep saying shes got a great body for barrel racing. Shes fast tho i know that, my mommas stud is 3 also and 17 hands and he cant keep up with her in the pasture, its funny as shes so small but one of the fastest at the place shes boarded. I asked her trainer how best to describe her point of view and she said look back past bang up horse. But her n my sisters are supposed to make me an offer over thanksgiving. Since i havent seen tater in 15 months, im gonna wait n see whats got them all fired up. Educate myself a bit i hope on the business side of horses, i was thinking maybe sell her n have them promise me the first baby boy out of tater. I just dont see such a small horse being racing material to be honest. Heck all the ones i ever seen are huge. I got an email from them with horses names in her ancestors im supposed to look up. I just dont wanna get in over my head, i was shocked to see war admiral in her line, was a long time ago but i seen him in a movie once which was cool. Im not a horse person, i love them and had a quarter horse and shetland pony growing up, but to be honest outside of riding em i dunno much else. That and i just dont want to invest the kind of money or time into it. I dont mind the money ive spent, i knew itd be spendy when i got tater, horses r like boats, they always need money lol, but they are worth it. Ill probably have to ask questions about some stuff as i look up the stuff they sent me, if thats ok?? I did look up dash for cash, seen he won stuff but no clue what those races are or mean lol, next i gotta look up the ratchett one. Can a little horse race and actually win?? Thats what im pondering. Or heck maybe shes bigger now since the last time i asked. Ill get some pics and ask about her height, seems like maybe 6 months ago i was told 14.8hands. Thanks for yalls help....shawn


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ranger5598 said:


> I love the name as well, a lady at the APHA helped me thru all the paperwork, and between the bad fax and my accent we wound up with that name lol, when she offered to change it for free we decided nope its a keeper much to others dismay ****. Tater is chestnut and white paint, shes 14.8h and several rodeo folks keep saying shes got a great body for barrel racing. Shes fast tho i know that, my mommas stud is 3 also and 17 hands and he cant keep up with her in the pasture, its funny as shes so small but one of the fastest at the place shes boarded. I asked her trainer how best to describe her point of view and she said look back past bang up horse. But her n my sisters are supposed to make me an offer over thanksgiving. Since i havent seen tater in 15 months, im gonna wait n see whats got them all fired up. Educate myself a bit i hope on the business side of horses, i was thinking maybe sell her n have them promise me the first baby boy out of tater. I just dont see such a small horse being racing material to be honest. Heck all the ones i ever seen are huge. I got an email from them with horses names in her ancestors im supposed to look up. I just dont wanna get in over my head, i was shocked to see war admiral in her line, was a long time ago but i seen him in a movie once which was cool. Im not a horse person, i love them and had a quarter horse and shetland pony growing up, but to be honest outside of riding em i dunno much else. That and i just dont want to invest the kind of money or time into it. I dont mind the money ive spent, i knew itd be spendy when i got tater, horses r like boats, they always need money lol, but they are worth it. Ill probably have to ask questions about some stuff as i look up the stuff they sent me, if thats ok?? I did look up dash for cash, seen he won stuff but no clue what those races are or mean lol, next i gotta look up the ratchett one. Can a little horse race and actually win?? Thats what im pondering. Or heck maybe shes bigger now since the last time i asked. Ill get some pics and ask about her height, seems like maybe 6 months ago i was told 14.8hands. Thanks for yalls help....shawn


If she's only 3 she's still growing. Horses will grow til they're 5 or so. 14.8 hands isn't a valid measurement. 1 hand = 4 inches, so it's written 14.1, 14.2, 14.3, 15.0 and usually followed by hh for hands high. Europeans will write it 14.5 for 14 1/2 or 14.2 hh. 

Here's a link to an article about Dash for Cash. He's pretty much is THE be all and end all of QH racing, but that doesn't mean every relative of his can run. I'm related to Jim Thorpe and I can't throw to save my life. http://www.aqha.com/Museum/Explore/Hall-of-Fame/Horses/D/Dash-For-Cash.aspx


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

APHA Ratchett

http://www.aqha.com/Museum/Explore/Hall-of-Fame/Horses/T/Top-Deck.aspx

Here's a little something I found on Ratchett & Top Deck. She's nicely bred, but for me, I'd be asking what have her siblings (if any) done? What have her sire & dam done? Those answers will give you a better picture of her potential than ancestors 4 & 5 generations back.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

First off, THANK YOU for the sacrifices you made for our country. I'm sorry you had to make so many.

About the mare. Your horse, your decision. Tell everyone else to shut up. I know that seems blunt but after you have answered nicely a few times and they keep hounding you it's time to lay it flat out. I'd especially be telling them to leave your daughter alone and let her enjoy her horse. 

On the other hand, if you and your family are not overly attached and would be just as happy with another horse put a big price tag on the mare and tell them to put the money where their mouth is.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You've had her for three years. If you have plans for her and your daughter has enjoyed having her to this point then ignore the rest. Find a trainer and have her trained. Google therapy horses in your area and see what pops up. Contact the places that suit your needs and see who they use to train their horses and see if they could evaluate your girl on the potential of being a good horse f or you as well if you are interested in riding. I'm a fan of Mardelle Dixon and Racthett was a nice one of his. Dash for Cash is a name well recognized by Qh people. Post some pics. We'd love to see her. I wouldn't breed based on her pedigree only though. It isn't bad but I wouldn't say it is outstanding either. If she has great conformation and a great temperament then I might to a carefully selected stallion just to see what I get if I was considering her based on performance in addition to conformation and temperament. I'd also want to see siblings if possible.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you grace.

Dreamcatcher - thank you for the links, i dont understand the ratchett page, it had alot of stats and i think that means it was good. I got bad news, the caregiver at the boardin place called and said tater tot was sick so i had her rushed to the vet, they say she has salmonella poison, how does a horse get that?? She gets fed grain and hay so shouldnt be egg material in those. I got to leave her there for antibiotics treatment. This is the first time shes been bad sick since i first got her. Does anyone know what this is or how a horse gets it?? Im gonna try n google it after i get home from getting my daughter from school. It would seem my life has went haywire between my dog n horses. Thank you all for taking the time to read my posts and for helping educate me. Im a bit slow to learn now but i do really appreciate it....shawn


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ranger5598 said:


> Thank you grace.
> 
> Dreamcatcher - thank you for the links, i dont understand the ratchett page, it had alot of stats and i think that means it was good. I got bad news, the caregiver at the boardin place called and said tater tot was sick so i had her rushed to the vet, they say she has salmonella poison, how does a horse get that?? She gets fed grain and hay so shouldnt be egg material in those. I got to leave her there for antibiotics treatment. This is the first time shes been bad sick since i first got her. Does anyone know what this is or how a horse gets it?? Im gonna try n google it after i get home from getting my daughter from school. It would seem my life has went haywire between my dog n horses. Thank you all for taking the time to read my posts and for helping educate me. Im a bit slow to learn now but i do really appreciate it....shawn


Sending prayers that they caught it quick and that your filly heals 100%. Here's and article on Salmonella, Salmonella in Horses | TheHorse.com

Your vet can vaccinate her once she's recovered, hopefully she won't get it again.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Ohh i forgot, on parents n siblings. Ok this is how it was explained to me. The lady who bred tater tot (ohh yeah her name, being chestnut n white my daughter thought she looked like a tater tot lol) ok back to the breeder. Ok the ladies mother was a breeder in texas, she spent alot of years breeding to create ratchetts powerhouse (taters momma) she got mr bills cash (taters daddy) to eventually breed to ratchetts powerhouse, but she died before the mare was old enuff. Her daughter (the laxy who sold me tater) took all her horses and began breeding but a few years she didnt breed them, tater was born in 2011, in 2012 ratchets powerhouse died during birth as did her baby. So tater tot has 1 sister. I dont know much about siblings from her daddy mr bills cash. The lady sold me tater cheap because she couldnt afford the vet bills and tater was sick. So i paid her 100 for tater, 6 months boarding, 25 50lb bags of feed and once i seen her pasture was grazed to almost nothing i added 20 rounds of hay. Plus i paid the vet bills. She had over 20 horses on just 40 acres with less than half being pasture. I also bought my momma her baby boy a couple months later in a similar deal. Moose is the only sibling i know tater has. They got the same daddy. Both horses are super calm n laid back, well i let my daughter in the stalls with them and im massive over protective if that helps on explaining how calm they are, and tater tries to protect me when other horses approach, its really adorable. She steps behind me n puts her head over my shoulder and uses her chin against my chest to pull my wheelchair up against her breastbone n kinda guards me. Its the craziest thing lol. Her and moose both love to run, have personalities guarenteed to keep ya laughing and everyone comments on their calm. Ill load pics tonight. I love showing off taters from right shoulder, the white looks like a dragon with its mouth open. Its pretty unique. Thank yall for reading this mini novel of a post, hope this answers some questions. Also my momma said moose back is 6 foot from the ground and taters is almost 5 foot. Ill ask pop to get me exact inches on sunday when they visit the horses again. ThNks everyone....shawn
Ps - sorry for bein longwinded, if it doesnt make sence im gonna blame the shot my nurse gave me a bit ago heh. Hope everyone is having a great day....shawn n cheyenne


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ranger, Ratchett's page shows how many points he's accrued in his show record and what he got them in, how many times he's been a Grand Champ, a Champion and Reserve and gives the dates, on the upper page. The lower page is just a chart showing points and that he has his ROM (register of merit) and Superior and in what. He was a very accomplished show horse, for his time.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you dreamcatcher, im gonna call the boarding folks n let them know to watch my mommas horse n the others. They should know but just to make sure. Tater has to stay at the vets for a week, i sent my momma 1k for downpayment on treatment her white blood count thing is high and she has a fever they gave her shots last night n today and will do blood tests tomorrow to check again. Sucks its right before xmas but hopefully we can get her better quick and get her back to moose, they hate being seperated...gotta go grab the munchkin....hope yall r having a great day.....shawn


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

For measuring a horse's height, it is done while the horse is barefoot (no shoes) on a flat level surface, standing square (legs straight underneath with no leaning or cocking a foot). You measure from the ground to the point of the withers (not the back or hip) while your measuring tool is perpendicular to the ground. All else is just estimates which is common in the horse world, I looked at a horse that was advertised as 15hh and when I saw the mare in person, I would guess that she was actually around 14hh since we had accurately measured horses we already owned at 15hh.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Her name is cute. I hope she gets well. The boarding owner should check her feed , usual cause for salmonella. You and your daughter should just enjoy your horse.
Tell everyone else, if they want a horse to breed or race, Go buy their own. 
I find it irritating for people to tell me what to do with my horses. Also there is always the chance the mare can die when foaling. It does happen. Mares die and foals die. 
You can keep her as a pet, have her trained to ride in whatever discipline your daughter wants, or trained to drive ,pull a buggy, or both. Have fun, Again I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks folks, im hoping she gets better also, she is way different than my horses when i was young, they were all bought when they were older and alrdy ridable. So this journey has all been new to me and my momma as well as my daughter. We raised cows etc but never a baby horse. Im not sure if 2011 was a blessing or murphys law yet ****, i got tater tot and my yorkie puppy both that year, my puppy was the runt, BUT now shes 38.6lbs, her aiblings are 3-7lbs. I had to do a dna test just to prove she isnt mix breed, i just finished that mess and they determined she is a genetic throwback, several hundred years ago in scottland n england yorkies were 40-50 lbs, then they bred them smaller. (Wikipedia for the win lol, it taught me that) now i got the breeder who sold me her wanting to breed medium sized yorkies out of her. Then the horse stuff began a few months ago right as i finished that stuff lmfao. Gonna have to quit getting pets at this rate heh. I wrote down the disabled horse intel and im gonna call next week to price check having one trained or maybe if im lucky i can buy one alrdy trained. Its gotta be a gelding tho so no more breeding stuff happens lol. I kinda get their point once i stopped being uppity n listened, still dont agree with it, but i can see it kinda. Thank yall for that. But its like my dog i dont wanna breed her but once if that, aint worth riskin losin my puppy over. We had her since 3 weeks old n bottle weened her, she wore cheyennes chin raw trying to nurse from it lol n my mommas poor chihuahua, yup she was nurse happy, shes 3 now n he still lays down n whimpers when shes near lol, nothing will make u pee urself faster than seeing a chihuahua run across the back yard yelpin to high heaven while draggin a puppy whose attached to his.....it wrecked the whole BBQ, everyone was in tears, food got burnt, ppl needed showers n clothing changes etc... i guess youd have know snickers (mommas chihuahua) hes the man even if its a rottweiller hes gotta make a show of it, unless its stitch(my yorkie) in which case hes hiding on his belly whimpering n protectin his junk. Lets just say stitch was determined n it happened a few times n snickers well he remembers it lmfao. The video of it still causes tears at the holidays, like tater tot stitcharina marie is kinda a whole family pet also. (yup the kid named her also, she said, "daddy she has to have a middle name, hows she gonna know shes in trouble if she dont got one." So she got a middle name, hard to argue with kid logic heh). 
Ohh snap i almost forgot, do you need to do the lineage name thing on naming horses? Long ago i studied elvish language and angelic script...i created the name daeithana (day-ith-ahh-na) been dying to name a horse daeithana dayrunner ever since. Was gonna name the kid that BUT as u can imagine the mother n my momma had a wee bit of a problem with that lol...hope my stories made a few of ya smile and that yall r enjoyin a great evening....shawn n cheyenne


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Keep the stories coming. It's nice when people pay enough attention to their animals to know that some of them are quite the comedians. And the thing with Tater Tot trying to protect you is just awesome. I think mine would throw me to the wolves and then laugh while I was getting eaten. Then at their supper time they'd be saying "uh oh, what did we do?"


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

At first when she began doing it everyone flipped thinking to protect me for a moment or two, then it dawned on us what she was doing is trying to protect me, it is weird tho, shes so careful to make sure the wheelchair rolls so she doesnt flip me over. We didnt teach her anything about it, but just like opening gates and stalls, she just figures stuff out. The gate n stall thing really gets on the boarders nerves, but they also laugh about it. She will even undo chain on nail gate locks. Slide locks she has down pat, but all major gates got pad locks on em now after she escaped and decided to take a stroll, scared us all. The boarders got new locks once they got over cussing and being scared lol. I got some pics on my cell now so i can load them.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats tater right before i bought her. I love her front right shoulder, i wish i had a better pic of it on here, but the white looks like a dragon head with its mouth open. I have more recent pics coming this weekend, shes maintained that honey chestnut color tho which i really like.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She is very cute! I see the dragon head, I like it. 

As for the naming thing, some folks do it, some don't. I think if you are just breeding a one time foal, then it really doesn't matter. The folks it matters to are those who are trying to breed a line of horses with easily recognizable pedigrees. Doc Bar, Skipper W, Impressive, Shining Spark all come to mind.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope Tater is doing better. 

I hate to be the bringer of bad news, and surprised no one else mentioned it, but I saw you mention that she is normally in a pasture with your Mom's 3 yo stud colt, which is her half brother. If that is the case then there is an extremely high probability that Tater would already be pregnant, unless the colt is actually a gelding. You might consider having the vet do a pregnancy check while she is at the clinic if the colt is not gelded.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

My mommas boy is gelded now, speaking of which maybe yall can help. Where we had tater tot and moose boarded before, the lady (warning a bit long to explain this), she began breeding moose (my mommas boy) without my moms consent. She bred moose to her friends 3 mares, the owner of those mares is now threatening to sue us if we dont do a stallion report so they can register those animals. My mom was actually nice in my opinion, she offered to pay to register moose, pay to do stallion report even tho hes gelded now, and forgo any stud fees, in exchange she would take 1 of the babies. Do we have to do this, we have the first email from the person boarding our animals at the time and the owner of the mares, they gave birth earlier this year to 3 baby stud paints. In those emails they inform us they bred moose to the mares as a favor to each other, and that we would need to give them the paperwork. Moose isnt registered yet hes a pleasure horse for riding only. It would cost hundreds to register him etc and as i said they alrdy admitted to purposefully breeding him without our consent. 
Also tater is finally doing better, her white blood count is down to 24k from the 40k itt was, so treatment is finally working and shes perked up a bit. Best birthday present ever and the vet said she could come home in a few more days, we gotta make sure she cant make other horses sick etc first... i gotta say the lord was lookin out for me this time, when the vet started talkin 5k plus i was worried, but everyone i know all pitched in and over the weekend between em all put together over twice that to make sure she had every opportunity to get better. Now comes the fun part trying to seperate and return it all. I have to say it completely shocked me. My mom called this morning and told me happy bday and ohh by the way the vet bill is covered to x amount, i swear i almost cried heh. But because im a disabled veteran the vet is giving me a huge discount, so huge sigh of relief today plus shes gettin better which is outstanding. Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers, it is much appreciated. One more surgery and ill finally be back home close to all my animals, hoping the plastic surgeon can rush this one now that the infection doc and wound docs are done with me. It did shock the vet tho, my infectious disease doc thats been treating the bone infection from my wounds and amputations called him, and offered advise, for once she was useful in a non painful way lmfao. I hope yall are having a great evening, now to get rdy for the hunt this week, wish me luck the wounded warrior program is taking me on a deer hunt. Night folks....shawn


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly? Speak to a lawyer. He's not registered, he was bred without your mother's consent, I don't see how they can come after anyone other than themselves for the lack of registration papers.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Honestly, your mother has a better case to sue with than they do. If they want to register their foals, they better go for PtHA (pinto registration) and pay for hardship registration. There was no contract between stallion owner and mare owner, no promise from the stallion owner that resulting foals would be able to be registered. They took someone else's young stud on a joy ride while he was being boarded and the property owner of the barn is liable for accidental breedings or any failure on the property. This was an intentional breeding of an unregistered colt that neither barn owner or mare owner had permission to use in any way, they live with the consequences of their choice at no expense to the stallion owner. If they want the foals registered with APHA so badly that they would try to sue, they would get thrown out of the courtroom (would love to see Judge Judy throw the book at the idiots LOL). Basically, they have no case, empty threats and wanting babies that can be registered without paying anything to the stallion owner who would have to foot the bill to make their babies registerable. I would tell them straight up that if they want to register babies with APHA by a now gelded horse who was never registered, they can pay the registration costs and late stallion report and your mom will agree to sign the needed papers for the process to go smoothly albeit expensive. 

If the situation was different, like an accidental breeding while on your mother's property then it would be the right thing to do for the mare owner. An accidental breeding at a boarding stable where the colt in question is boarded is the responsibility of the property owner which is why almost all boarding stables don't allow studs, they are held liable for any accidents on their property. But a planned breeding at a boarding facility using a boarded colt to cover mares without any consent from the colt's owner opens a floodgate of legal actions against the ones involved in the breeding. Same as would happen to anyome who purposely used a boarder's mare without consent from the mare owner to see what their stallion could produce. 

Basically, people need to grow up, take responsibility for their actions and not feel like they are owed everything in life. If the barn owner told her friend that the foals could be registered when they made their little deal, then the barn owner can pay all the expenses to get the foals registered and your mom gets her gelding registered at no cost to herself. I personally wouldn't be interested in any of their foals, you know nothing of the mares or their conformation, temperament and possible genetic diseases.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Very well put Sunny.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If they approached your mother hat in hand and asked her very very nicely about the breedings and wanting to register the babies, I'd say if they offered to cover all costs, then if she was kindly disposed toward them then she could sign the necessary paperwork. Since they did all this without her knowledge or consent AND have come demanding and not humbly requesting, "POUND SAND!" comes to mind. If they want to sue, tell 'em you'll see them in court and counter sue for $1500 stud fee X however many mares had foals. Good grief people just astound me with their entitled ways.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. Your mom is in no way liable or responsible for getting these foals registered. I would also guess that if the mares are registered with either APHA or AQHA and your mother has proof of what the owners & barn owners did they would lose their membership and not be allowed to register any more horses with them. Usually the first offense will result in being banned for a certain amount of time, if they keep doing it they'll get banned for life.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would also want some stud fees.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

Thats what the guy at the new boarding place said also, to be honest after what all the lady at the first boarding place did, if it hadnt of been for a lady named franky at the APHA we would still be lost. I called them out of sheer desperation, and thankfully she took the time and helped, then she guided me thru registering tater tot. If it hadnt been for franky we would have lost our horses to that lady. I cant say enough good things about the folks at the APHA. Still dont know alot about the horse shows etc, but thinking maybe once tater is better we can look into it like a small hobby. With my momma retiring soon me her n the kid could do a few shows a year n enjoy the travel. Ill relay the intel on the stud stuff to my mom. Thank yall for helping, im gonna write a book about the whole thing with the first boarding place, everyone says its a decent horror story lol. Lesson learned, do trust folks u dont know to handle something u dont know much about heh....night folks....shawn
Ps Tater is still on the mend


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

If you want to try out showing beyond just local open horse shows as a small hobby, double register tater tot with PtHA and show with other pintos. I have heard PtHA shows are more enjoyable than APHA shows, less politics and breed fashion.


----------



## ranger5598 (Nov 12, 2014)

i wanted to take a moment and thank everyone who responded and helped us. we were in way over our heads and between the private msgs and topic responces we were able to keep both horses and get tater nursed back to health. it seemed back then everyone was on us wanting to buy them and was quick to point out how we were doing this or that wrong. but once we came here and several of yall sent private msgs and referrals, we were able to get them to a great boarding place and a great trainer who still work with them today. 

i just wanted yall to know the time you took to respond and help us was not wasted and it made a huge difference. thank you

Shawn


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LIKE^^^^^^! Thanks for taking the time to come back and let us know how things turned out.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Shawn, this is the first time I have seen your thread, I am newer at this forum so didn't see it till your update today.

I find it astounding how rude and mean people have been about your horses! I hope it is all sorted to your own satisfaction now. What you do with your horse is your business and if your daughter is enjoying her then she is not wasted and it doesn't matter how well bred she is. It is not a waste not to show or breed her, it is your choice and your right to do as you please. If anyone harrasses you about it again please tell them 'mind your own business' or 'if you can't leave me alone about what I do with my horse then please go home', or something like it.

I'm sure you have it all sorted by now, but the use of you colt for breeding was theft. Nothing less. If you had taken them to court (you would have had to gather evidence together) i believe you would have won.

If you want to do shows for a hobby then I wish you well. But you are not obliged to. It is nobody's business but your own.

Tater Tot is gorgeous, and a super-cute name. Wishing you and your family well.


----------

